# Aussie V8 Supercars Mod for GTR2 Released!



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

w00T!!!!!!~

See you Virtual Racers at Brathurst!

http://www.no-grip.net/details.php?filenr=1982





















> MMM V8 Supercars 2006 GTR2 v1.0
> 
> MMMV8SC..
> MR_INGALL
> ...


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Sweet. Wish the hell NASCAR left the Speed Channel alone -- because I can never find the Supercars on the tube anymore. Totally sucks.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh, man...it's a friggin' blast!


----------

